# Black Friday?



## citizen arcane (Nov 26, 2010)

Any specials on subs? The web site hasn't been updated.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

citizen arcane said:


> Any specials on subs? The web site hasn't been updated.


Just click on the link 

http://www.svsound.com/?LinkID=20


----------

